

Hands-On Video of Fuji X-E1 Camera - salimmadjd
http://photorumors.com/2012/09/06/additional-fujifilm-x-e1-coverage/

======
salimmadjd
another hands-on preview video: <http://youtu.be/8_JZ_bWWg3Y>

